# C2 cassestte toilet



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

My Cassette toilet has stopped flushing, I've checked the fuse that's ok, the pump doesn't make any noise at all. If the pump has gone wouldn't I at least hear some sort of noise like a hum of sorts!!

If it needs a new pump then so be it I just don't want to buy and fit a new one to find that wasn't the problem.

Any one got any advice for me??

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chris

Check that the leccy is getting to the pump.

If it is there's a very strong chance the pump is stuffed. If it isn't, there's a continuity fault somewhere. Try wiggling the fuse in its holder for a start, in case there's a bit of corrosion.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Debony (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Chris, just a thought, have you checked that your taps are working ? I have a Burstner Tstar 680 and the pump is the same for both applications, however the e-control unit will switch the pump off if the battery power drops below 10.6v.


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

I've tried the fuse even cleaned the pins that hold the fuse, all other taps are working. Think it's time to take the plunge and cut the pump off!


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

If I cut the pump wires, then test and find out it's not the pump how can I reconnect the wires making them water proof?


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I've cut of the pump, tried it connecting it straight to the battery and it work fine, so I now need to re conect the pump making the connections water proof, can anyone tell how to do that. Then I think I need to find an electrician.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The best way to reconnect them is to strip some of the covering back and twist the wires together and solder them. Then wrap them in electrical tape. 

Andy


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Andy,

Just didn't realise electrical tape was waterproof


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Electrical tape is not waterproof. About the only way is self amalgamating tape. This is a type of rubber tape that bonds to itself and effectively moulds its self together. I take there is no way to make the joint not subject to any water?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Maplin's do a small waterproof connector block. They did some years ago, but their range of stuff may have changed now.

I bet there is something on eBay, and it need not be all that small I guess since it won't be seen.

Dave


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

I had this problem and it was that the press button on the top, that you press to flush. it was not making contac.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The flush switch contacts are always playing up on my toilet

they are a crappy open contact which are prone to arcing and need cleaning with very fine emery cloth

Alan H


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

... And in my case, the printed circuit board, of which the push button is part, had a habit of moving out of its correct location.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Why not put some heatshrink on the cable after you solder it, this should make it waterptoof 

You can buy it in Maplins

Regards

Raymond


----------

